
How Zapier Pulled Off Its One-And-Done Approach to Fundraising - yarapavan
http://firstround.com/review/how-zapier-pulled-off-its-one-and-done-approach-to-fundraising/
======
zillionize
If Cruise is our first most notable investment, Zapier may be our second most
notable investment. I say that because over the years, we saw Zapier is so
rare in many aspects that we can hardly find any other startup like that,
except Zeplin.

Wade and the team, Keep on doing something different but better and I can
safely assume you will be a great role model in the silicon valley some day!

